# Dhtml menu und frames



## Master Flexi (28. März 2004)

Hi
Danke erstmal für's Reinschauen. 

Also ich habe mir ein DHTML-Menu gebastelt, das funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich das mit den Frames mache.
Denn sobald alles in Frames steckt zeigt er mir nicht mehr alle Sub-Menus an. 
Es sind halt viele Sub-Menus verdeckt. Ich suche so etwas wie ein DHTML Frame oder so die sich "mitbewegen" von der Größe her.

Hier mein Menu nochmal zum überprüfen:

http://de.geocities.com/felixdermaster/g/menu/dhtml_menu.htm

So das war's eigentlich schon.


mfg MASTER FLEXI


----------



## Fabian H (28. März 2004)

Hi,

dazu musst du diese Div-Tags hier:

```
<div id="cat5" style="display:none">
  <a href="text10.htm" class="sub">Termine/Themen</a><br>
  <a href="text11.htm" class="sub">Anmeldung</a><br>
  <a href="text12.htm" class="sub">Gehaltene Vorträge</a><br>
</div>
```
In deinen Frame verlagern

Dann nimmst du den Namen des Frames her, und passt folgende Zeilen an:

```
document.getElementById("cat1").style.display="none";
[...]

document.getElementById(divid).style.display="inline";

// wird zu:

window.parent.frames['Framename'].document.getElementById("cat1").style.display="none";
[...]

window.parent.frames['Framename'].document.getElementById(divid).style.display="inline";
```

Ps: noch ein Tipp:
Die ganzen _style.display = "none"_ Zeilen kannst du dir ersparen, wenn du
beim _onmouseover_ die jeweils sichtbare ID in eine Variable und dann nur
_getElementById(sActive).style..._ änderst.


----------



## Master Flexi (28. März 2004)

Ok das habe ich jetzt. Aber mein Problem besteht leider weiterhin. Ich wollte gerne dass sich der Frame automatisch erweitert und nicht, dass er so bleibt und der "Sub-Text" der Navigation im unterem Frame eingebaut ist.

Um die ganze Sache noch zu verschänern hatte ich mir vorgestellt das schwarze Hintergrundbalken die "Sub-Navigation" mit sich führt. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe in den Anhang noch einmal eine Datei gemacht.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch Fehler hinweisen.


mfg (Master) Flexi


----------



## Fabian H (28. März 2004)

Hab dir ein Beispiel gemacht.

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Master Flexi (28. März 2004)

ja aber wo war das nicht gemeint. sonder ich wollte das der main text einfach weiter nach unten geht wenn man die subnavigation öffnet.


mfg
DANKE
MASTERFLEXI


----------

